# RAM issue :  installed memory : 4Gb (3.24 usable) ?? why not full 4Gb usable



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 15, 2011)

MOBO : Intel G33 original
RAM : 3 X 1 GB DDR2 800MHz
        + 1 X 2 Gb  DDR2 800MHz

my MOBO have 4 ram slots Dual channel.

can i fix 3 X 1 GB DDR2 800MHz + 1 X 2 Gb  DDR2 800MHz in the four slots ... will it work???..
so that i can use a total ram of 5 GB...
???

also curren;y i have fixed 2 X 1 GB DDR2 800MHz + 1 X 2 Gb  DDR2 800MHz in the 3 slots.. so that the total RAM is 4 Gb ...But my Win7 shows installed memory : 4Gb (3.24 usable) 
Also i have a dedicated GPU Sapphire  HD5670 1 Gb working fine... 
why is the system not using the full 4Gb RAM. I have also checked in bios ... 4Gb is detected.
wht might be the problem??

Regards,
AH


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 15, 2011)

You need 64 bit windows


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 15, 2011)

bit whts the issue with 32Bit???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 15, 2011)

Coding Horror: Dude, Where's My 4 Gigabytes of RAM?


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 15, 2011)

if i install Win7 64bit.. will all my 32bit application work on win7 64bit ???
also will all my games work ???

Also i am not sure if my Win7 DVD have 64bit in it ???? how do i check??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes 99.9% 32 bit apps and games work.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 15, 2011)

Considering all the new hardware is now 64 bit I see really not much point in installing 32 bit unless really required by some old application


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 15, 2011)

how do i chk if my DVD has 64bit setup in it??
i guess 64bit abd 32bit DVD are seperate .. is it???


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

Alive_Hunter said:


> how do i chk if my DVD has 64bit setup in it??
> i guess 64bit abd 32bit DVD are separate .. is it???



If you are using original windows OEM, then yes, 32bit & 64 bit OS have separate DVD.


----------



## Skud (Aug 15, 2011)

And in that case, it will be clearly written on the DVD "this disc contains 64-bit software only" or otherwise.


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2011)

If you have the original disc, they come bundled with 32 and 64 BIT.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 15, 2011)

yes if you got original one then there should be both 64bit and 32bit.in windows 7 64bit all the 32bit software work perfectly.its time to move to 64bit buddy.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys if i install *64bit windows 7* in the following config

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE & Gigabyte GA-880G USB3 @ 10.5k 
Corsair 4GB ram @1.5k
DELL IN2020M HD LED @6K
Seagate 7200.12 1TB SATA @2.6k
coolermaster elite 430 @2.4K 
FSP SAGA II 500W @2.5k 
Sapphire HD 6850 1 gb or MSi cyclone hd6850 1 GB @9.5k 
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-GP CPU Cooler @2k

Will my system handle it or i need to put 32 bit?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 15, 2011)

64bit


----------



## Skud (Aug 15, 2011)

asingh said:


> If you have the original disc, they come bundled with 32 and 64 BIT.




OEM discs come with one type only.


----------



## asingh (Aug 16, 2011)

^^
Why would he use OEM.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 16, 2011)

@gunnerwholelife:

Go for 64 Bit. I have same mobo and Proccy and Running Win 7 Pro 64 Bit like charm.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2011)

gunnerwholelife said:


> Will my system handle it or i need to put 32 bit?



Install 64 bit!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 16, 2011)

64 bit has nothing to do with the rig except the ram which you have perfectly.


----------

